

Andrea A. Rossi Cold Fusion Generator - genesiss
http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:Andrea_A._Rossi_Cold_Fusion_Generator

======
joss82
It smells like hoax, it looks like hoax...

I can't help hoping for the best, with a heavy dose of skepticism. All we have
to loose is some time.

~~~
khafra
Yeah; I certainly won't be buying the first unit--I'm kinda surprised they're
selling a 1MW installation. Most buyers for that would be institutions which
would be willing and able to sue if it's a hoax. I'd expect them to sell the
10kw versions over the internet.

~~~
joss82
Unless the big buyer is part of the scam.

Also, there is an imbalance of neutrons when transmuting nickel to stable
copper, I wonder where these come from.

Unless they are using 62Ni... but its natural abundance is only 3%. And they
mentionned 30% of nickel changed to copper. Are they enriching nickel?

------
DennisP
I've never been a cold fusion "believer" but this is starting to look a bit
interesting.

Here's a NASA chief scientist who thinks it might be for real:
[http://www.evworld.com/evworld_audio/dennis_bushnell_part1.m...](http://www.evworld.com/evworld_audio/dennis_bushnell_part1.mp3)

The neat thing is there's actually a theory of how low-energy nuclear
reactions might work, which uses known laws of physics. Something to do with
the weak nuclear force. It was published in 2006. Since then NASA’s been
looking into it, and they’re about to start experiments.

Here's a 30-minute interview with one of the theorists. The interviewer is
annoying but the scientist is really interesting.
[http://www.blogtalkradio.com/sandy-
andrew/2010/04/17/widom-l...](http://www.blogtalkradio.com/sandy-
andrew/2010/04/17/widom-larsen-theory--energy-revolution-with-lewis-)

